# OBDeleven Pro



## acert54 (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm going to use my OBDeleven Pro for the first time and want to enable the alarm chirp and the rear parking sensors graphics on the dash.
As I'm a newbie can anyone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not for the MK3 but may be of some help.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1948117
Hoggy.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

acert54 said:


> I'm going to use my OBDeleven Pro for the first time and want to enable the alarm chirp and the rear parking sensors graphics on the dash.
> As I'm a newbie can anyone point me in the right direction please?


I tried to fiddle with the parking sensors on my MK3 few months ago. Try asking and looking where hoggy suggested.

Only problm is that the parking sensors and parking aid systems of MK2 and Mk3 are vastly different. And most advices are not going to be that much helpful because the principal is totally different between Mk2 and MK3.

I was surprised to learn this myself.

Try the official Mk3 OBDEleven forum and ask. (although it infamously dead and very inactive - at least the Mk3 TT section)
https://forum.obdeleven.com/board/178/8s-fv


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

-show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse (Done)
Unit 10
Security Access 71679
Coding
Byte 02
Enable Bit 0


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

and some other stuff

De Activation of Start-Stop (Done)
Select Control unit 19 (can gateway)
Adaptation
Start-Stop Voltage Limit>12V (New Value)

Traffic Sign Assist Activation
Straffic signs recognition, it's required front camera and and navi. without navi, VC will give an error but the coding works anyway

Unit A5
Security Access 20103
Coding
Byte01
Enable Bit 0
Adaption
find in the menu "display end of speed limit symbol" change the value to "active"
find in the menu "display no passing allowed" change the value to "active"
find in the menu "road sign detection fusion mode" change the value to "fusion"
find in the menu "display valid additional signs" and check if the value is 00100111

Unit 17
Coding
Byte05
Enable Bit2

Traffic signs menu on the vc isn't available in the Europe market

Reset the MMI

Seat Heater Adjustment
Select Control unit 08 (Air condition A/C)
Adaptation
Select reheating Air condition A/C condition A/C
Change value as you wish (default: 10 minutes)

adjust the temperature thresholds of any step heating seats
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu:
(1) to (12) seat heater level current consumption allocation..
change the value to your choice, even different per each side of the car
1 untere, min temperature step 1 left side (driver to me) standard is 18
1 obere, max temperature step 1 left side standard is 20
2 untere, min temperature step 1 right side standard is 18
2 obere, max temperature step 1 right side standard is 20
3 untere, min temperature step 2 left side standard is 26
3 obere, max temperature step 2 left side standard is 28
4 untere, min temperature step 2 right side standard is 26
4 obere, max temperature step 2 right side standard is 28
5 untere, min temperature step 3 left side standard is 34
5 obere, max temperature step 3 left side standard is 36
6 untere, min temperature step 3 right side standard is 34
6 obere, max temperature step 3 right side standard is 36

-show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse (Done)
Unit 10
Security Access 71679
Coding
Byte 02
Enable Bit 0

-deactivate the fasten belt sound and symbol
Unit 17 -> function 10 - Adjustment -> Disable seat belt reminders
New Value -> choose "yes"

Disable the open door sound while the engine on 
Unit 17 (done)
Adaption 
Find in the menu:
Ignition active message; actuator
Change to "No display"

Change the sound actuator volume
Unit A9
Adaption
Find in the menu actuator volume
Default is 100% change to the value of your choice

Enable g meter (Done)
Unit 17
Coding
Byte 10
Enable bit 2
It should appear next to the lap timer

High Beam Assist

Unit 9  security access 31347  adaptions 
Unit A5  security access

Module 09
Long coding: No long coding at all needed on this module.. I was really surprised by this!!!!

Adaptations:
Fernlicht_assistent:
* Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung: AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS
* Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent: Present
* 
* Fernlichtassistent Reset: active
* 
* Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung: Not present
* 
* Assistenzfahrlicht, Empfindlichkeit per BAP einstellbar: Present

*** I only needed to change the two that are highlighted but you can also change "Fernlichtassistent Reset" to "not active" and the Auto Assist will be remembered after switching the ignition off.

Module A5:
Long coding: byte 2 value 01 (bit 0 on)

Unit A5  security access 20103
 change the speed activation and deactivation of auto full beam
Unit A5
Security Access 20103
Adaption
find in the menu "activation speed for high-beam assistant"
standard value is 57 km/h, set your speed then ok
find in the menu "channel speed threshold for high beam recommendation off"
standard value is 27 km/h, set your speed then ok

find in the menu:  -activation speed for high beam assistant insert 20 on the blank space below then ok 
-speed threshold for high beam off  insert 10 on the blank space below then ok 
-check if this parameter is on:  main beam assist urban area detection, set on if not

I use 10 and 12..the car uses a tolerance so it doesn't really use those speeds but a bit more

deactivate fasten belt sound and symbol
Unit 17
Adaption
find in the menu "Disable seat belt reminders"
change value to "yes"

-emergency flashing indicators when brake
if we have and emergency brake at a medium-high speed, emergency indicators will blink for a while
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu:
(18) Dynamic turn signal modes - emergency alert blinken change to active

-Service position front wipers on MMI
(Changing only the adaption in the 9 should be enough since the other parameters are already on)
Unit 9
Security Access 31347
Adaption
find in the menu (13)-Windshield wiper-Menuesteuerung Frontwischer and change to active

Unit 5F
Adaption
find in the menu:
(23) Car function list BAP Gen2 wiper_comfort_0x0C" change to active
(61) Car function adaptions menu_display_wiper" change to active
(63) Car function adaptions menu_display_wiper_over_threshold_high" change to active
sometime the value doesn't change but it's set anyway
￼

-enable g-meter (from TTrs) thanks to elboobio and his eleven obd
Unit 17
Coding
Byte 10
enable Bit 2


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

migzy said:


> -show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse (Done)
> Unit 10
> Security Access 71679
> Coding
> ...


Does this work if the car is only fitted with rear sensors? Thanks!


----------



## m4k4r0vbf (Jan 3, 2020)

quasijones said:


> Does this work if the car is only fitted with rear sensors? Thanks!


Yes, it does.

Note that the module in question is actually Module 76...not 10.


----------

